# Anyone have Rocky 16'' Big Tom Snake Boots?



## Just 1 More (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm taking my Redhead 16" snake boots back to Bass Pro saturday because they leak,, bad.. I called and the girl told me no problem that I could trade up and pay the difference if I wanted.. thinking about the Rocky 16'' Big Tom Snake Boots.. any opinions??


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 28, 2006)

I've got Rocky snake boots and hate them.  Very stiff and hard to get broken in.  My feet ache for a week after wearing them and if you step into anything deeper than 3 inches you'll have a new understanding of what waterproof is supposed to mean.  Not sure if you'd get the same results from the Big Toms but I've had several pairs Rocky boots thinking each model would be better than the last.  I won't buy them again.  Just my .02


----------



## tknight (Mar 6, 2006)

My first pair of snake boots were the red head brand.  And yes they started leaking.  If you look they do not have gore-tex.  The bass pro rep told me to start spraying them with a water repellant and that worked as long as you dont mind spraying down every time you wore the darn things.  So I bought a pair of the rockys with gore-tex and they have worked great for two years now.  No problems with the break in either.  Good luck.


----------



## sowega hunter (Mar 6, 2006)

DO NOT buy rocky's!!!!!!!!! They are JUNK!!!!!! I bought a pair and they leaked within a week. I took them back and got another pair and they did the same thing. They said you could only swap out one pair and they wouldn't give me a refund. So I wore them and in one year they are tearing up. I'll never buy another pair of rocky's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 6, 2006)

The cordura/goretex boots all leak sooner or later.......most of em sooner. 

The big tom's are the old longbeard model[i think]......they have a sole that squeaks when you walk on wet grass....even a little dew will get them playing a serenade on the way in in the mornings.


----------



## Son (Mar 6, 2006)

*Snake boots*

My doctor gave me a pair of Rockys with goretex for a Christmas present about four years ago. First pair hurt my ankle on one foot so I returned them for replacement. The second pair worked out fine and were waterproof for three years. This last season I noticed my socks were getting just a little damp so I took Rockys advice, Dried them out thoroughly and soaked 'em with silicone. Waded for about three hours yesterday and the didn't leak a drop. Four years old and they still look good. Had a cottonmouth hit 'em back during the last deer season and believe he got a sore mouth. Glad I had 'em on.
Here's a picture of what I went through yesterday.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Mar 6, 2006)

Guess i'am the weird one again. I have rocky 16" and they are about 8 yrs old and they dont leak. They are good up to about a foot of water. Real nice boots I can wear them all day long.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> I'm taking my Redhead 16" snake boots back to Bass Pro saturday because they leak,, bad.. I called and the girl told me no problem that I could trade up and pay the difference if I wanted.. thinking about the Rocky 16'' Big Tom Snake Boots.. any opinions??


what kind of redhead snake boots


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 7, 2006)

sharpshot said:
			
		

> what kind of redhead snake boots


this one 
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...rClassCode=17&hvarSubCode=5&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 7, 2006)

I ended up with their new side zipper waterproof snake boot called the Stryker. I can't find it in their catalougs,, but it was in their In store flyer and on special introductory offer for $69.99
I probably made another mistake not buying a good name brand boot,, but these fit and felt really great.. and they didn't have the Irish Setter side zip snake boots I really really wanted..
These are the ones I got.. $69.99


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 7, 2006)

another view


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 8, 2006)

Them thar some purty Boots  sorry I just had to do that I 've got the snake chaps that will slide down in the boots, so I just wear regular rubber boots with them in them.


----------



## Son (Mar 8, 2006)

*snake boots*

Ah, does the snakes know ya'll buying them things..?  

I hate rubber boots when it's cold, my feet get cold and they're heavy.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 8, 2006)

Son said:
			
		

> Ah, does the snakes know ya'll buying them things..?
> 
> I hate rubber boots when it's cold, my feet get cold and they're heavy.


Nothing rubber about them.. except the soles


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2006)

My Rocky snakeboots leaked the second season I wore them.  The broke in fairly quickly...almost to soft...makes me wonder if they will actually be puncture proof.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 2, 2006)

So far these new boots are doing the trick.. definitly been waterproof and I keep testing them in the swamps.. and always have dry feet. They are definitly comfortable enough to wear all day.. i'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## whitworth (May 2, 2006)

*New Insulated Boots*

At this point I'm undecided.  I have a pair of Rocky insulated boots, that I wore for some seven years.  The uppers are great; I'm thinking about looking to get them resoled.

I'm a big user of silicone spray from non-sporting goods departments.  I don't believe in permanent water-proof.  I've seen too many people with water-proof tents and six inches of rainwater in their tent at 3 in the morning. 
Like water-proof wader are permanently water-proof!  

A can of silicone spray, even from the auto store, can make a lot of things real waterproof.


----------

